# Multiple lesions



## Lorisvg (Jun 13, 2013)

Do I code each lesion as a seperate removal (3) or just as one big one?

 The doctor's dictation says: "3 round lesions measuring 3 mm, 5 mm, and 7 mm approximately in diameter. The area of the 3 lesions was excised with a single ellipse"

The path report doesn't specify that there are 3 lesions: "The skin surface is almost
completely covered by a grey vaguely nodular dusky polypoid lesion" 

Thanks for helping me!


----------



## kvangoor (Jun 21, 2013)

I would only code one since there was only one incision.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 21, 2013)

If multiple lesions are excised with one excision the it is one excision performed and only one can coded, but you will the provider to document the excised diameter.  You cannot get this from adding the lesion sizes together, if the provider does not give this dimension then you can code only the smallest available code


----------

